
Ask HN: What happens when there are no more Bitcoin released? - uptownfunk
New to Bitcoin, but remember hearing that there is only a fixed number of Bitcoin that will be available. What happens when there are no more new bitcoin available?
======
gridscomputing
we move to BitCash

